# Stopping child abuse and protecting precious children



## Childrenareawesome (Mar 30, 2017)

I want to stop child abuse so much. I adore children and I'm autistic and to this day I still remember being on holidays in Disney World in Orlando Florida when I was 10 years old and we was at a supermarket shopping and I saw a dreadful mother continually smack and spank her (about age 11) daughter over and over again very hard and the daughter was crying her eyes out. She got smacked on her head and on her bottom and the mother wouldn't stop. It scared me a little. She was such a cruel heartless person. Seriously. 

Where I live (UK) that doesn't happen. At the very worst a spanking is 3 or 4 smacks on the clothed bottom and never with a weapon or on the head. I've read on other parenting forums (not this one) Mothers actually being supportive of being cruel to children. So I came here when I read that this site is against spanking. I AM AGAINST IT TOO  YAY

Is there any parents in the USA that doesn't spank? I hope so.


----------

